# hate to do this, another rod question



## pussiwillow (Apr 18, 2011)

hey guys, im in the market for a nice rod that im going to use for shallow to medium cranks such as bandits and bombers, nothing over 1/2 oz. My budget is 150 dollars for rod, and i highly prefer split handle and some graphite. Ive been looking around at the ones in the 100 - 150 range and there are some highly rated rods and cant make my mind up. So im turning it to the guys who know more than i do to give options! thank you very much!


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 18, 2011)

Trigger rod sorry forgot to mention that


----------



## poolie (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sure some of the crankbait guys will be glad to tell you what model they like. I don't throw them too much so don't really have a strong opinion. All I can say is that for $100 - $150 you should be able to get a very nice crankbait rod.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a BPS "Crankin Stick". Good rod - cost way less than $150.


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 18, 2011)

Right now my toss up is Abu Garcia veritas, bass pros carbonlite, lamiglass excel, croix mojo bass. Those are the ones that really caught my eye, I don't really worry about the weight too much I'm not looking for the lightest rod, I'm looking for the best one as far as sensitivity and durability. Which ever one it is I'm probably going to snag the same rod but a jig n worm one to upgrade my lower quality one


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 18, 2011)

BPS crankin stick on the cheaper end, but my choice is a BPS carbonlite, 7' with a slow tip.

I also have a 7'4 Quantum KVD glass rod for launching rattle traps and deep divers.


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 18, 2011)

the carbonlite looks like a solid choice, the crankin stick isnt split grip that i see... i also have a choice to buy a shimano cumara reaction for 147 shipped brand new with tags, 7 foot medium/medium fast is it worth it? or are there better choices with my 150 limit


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a bit of a fan boy, but for the price you really can't beat carbonlites. The money you save (on the lighter rod with an outstanding warranty) could buy quite a few plugs..


Edit: is the shimano a moderate action? If you're buying anything that isnt a mod for crankin, you're making a mistake IMO. Better hooksets, better casting distance, and more forgiving during the fight.


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 18, 2011)

i can get any action they offer, the lightest one they have is the medium or moderate with medium fast action, i just cant pull the trigger without holding it in my hand. i got the new bass pro catalog and saw the carbonlite and thats what got my head going and here i am about to buy my first nicer rod. im fishing plueger president casting rods, 6'6" medium fast and a 6'6" medium heavy fast, tho they have been great rods there sensitive and havent broken one yet and gave me no problems, but im ready for something better, plueger doesnt offer the selection of rods i want anymore and only found one place that carries there line of rods without buying a combo.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2011)

For right around $100 at BassPro...you can get a decent Shimano rod. The Bonus Kicker is that if you keep your receipt...they will replace it for free (In store) unconditionally if anything happens to it. I just replaced one that I snapped in half and there were no questions asked after I showed my receipt. That, to me, is a rod for life.....and they are decent rods too.


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 19, 2011)

I can get a cumara for 147 shipped is that my best bet for my price range?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2011)

pussiwillow said:


> I can get a cumara for 147 shipped is that my best bet for my price range?



If you're talking about not being able to get to a Bass Pro shop in person and you have to order it....make sure they have the same deal. I'm NOT sure they offer the same deal on line. (One of my biggest complaints about BP is their on line and store sales are NOT the same and it's a pain in the arse to keep them straight!)

If they don't have the same deal...then you can find better deals elsewhere. I've bought Abu Garcia Vendeta Rods (that I love) on line for $64.00 shipped. Great rods IMHO...but when and if they break...they are gone for good.

From BP...the carbonlite rods are supposed to be great too. I've not actually thrown one, but have heard A LOT of good reports on them.....and the only reason I don't have one is because they don't carry the same deal that I get with the Shimano rods (which I've already said is an unbeatable deal for me).

Clear as mud? :shock:


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha ya clear as mud, the cumara would be coming from a dealer online that I stumbled upon, but I don't want to spend the extra 50 if the carbonlites are just as good, or mojo bass, veritas for that matter, I just like to have my options in line ya know, thank you for the opinions it's greatly appreciated


----------



## poolie (Apr 19, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Edit: is the shimano a moderate action? If you're buying anything that isnt a mod for crankin, you're making a mistake IMO. Better hooksets, better casting distance, and more forgiving during the fight.



Take Dyeguy's advise here. The only reason (in my opinion) to get a crankbait specific rod is to get the moderate/medium action. With multiple sets of treble hooks you really don't need or want that extra backbone on hook sets.


----------



## pussiwillow (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya the shimano is a medium/mod fast, but the action may be faster then I'd like, and since I can't hold it in my hands before buying since it's coming from a different place then bass pro, it could run stiffer then id like as well, so that carbonate looks like it may be a good choice for what I want since they offer the medium/mod and they have the medium heavy fast for my jig n worm rod as well


----------

